# Chick with leg problem: solutions? help?



## Dapple (May 13, 2017)

I have a chick, only a few days or so old, who cannot stand at all. Its legs are stuck out in front of it and cant seem to get them under it to be able to stand. It falls on its back when it tries. (it also makes a very big fuss when I help it) Is this splayed leg or something else?

A big piece of information is that our hen who was broody left the chick until it nearly died (it was cold and barely breathing) and I managed to revive it. Is this maybe what caused the issue?


----------



## Dozclan12 (May 13, 2017)

Aww, it's doing what I call..the paddle walk.  It is .. not..splayed.  They look like they are nice and close together, but then again, you are holding it.  Give it a while to get strong on it's legs. I actually excersice the little ones that do this.   And no, not a fault of it being left alone, as I have said, I've had them like this, I have only had them when I incubate, which is almost always.  Only have a broody hen here and there through the years. 
Can you post a photo of it standing...or sitting on it's butt?  Kind of want to see how the legs look.  Pretty sure it will be fine though.


----------



## Dapple (May 13, 2017)

Dozclan12 said:


> Aww, it's doing what I call..the paddle walk.  It is .. not..splayed.  They look like they are nice and close together, but then again, you are holding it.  Give it a while to get strong on it's legs. I actually excersice the little ones that do this.   And no, not a fault of it being left alone, as I have said, I've had them like this, I have only had them when I incubate, which is almost always.  Only have a broody hen here and there through the years.
> Can you post a photo of it standing...or sitting on it's butt?  Kind of want to see how the legs look.  Pretty sure it will be fine though.



It usually looks exactly like how I was holding it in the picture while on the ground. It also cannot stand, when it tries it falls onto its back and struggles, or can't even get a grip on the ground to put it's legs under it. Thanks for the help though! c:


----------



## Mother Hen (May 13, 2017)

I'm not going to say what my cousin said when I asked him about what he thought was wrong.


----------



## Dozclan12 (May 13, 2017)

I still think it's .. the paddle walk. Keep helping it up.  A question though, you probably know what wry neck is..think that's a possibility?  Turning it's neck around and falling?  Just a thought.  I would go ahead and give it some poly v.  Wouldn't hurt it a bit.  And, a bit of electrolytes.  A really weak solution.  Just give one tiny drop of both, a few times a day..tiny drop.    Love the poly v.!


----------



## Wyorp Rock (May 13, 2017)

Offer her some poultry vitamins containing B2(Riboflavin) or crush a human B-Complex tab and add it to her chick starter.  Make sure she is staying hydrated. 

You may want to consider placing her in a chick chair(supervised) to get her upright to see if she will move those legs to strengthen them. 

Here's more info leg issues:
https://sites.google.com/a/poultrypedia.com/poultrypedia/poultry-podiatry

A few "chick chair" ideas - get creative


----------



## Dozclan12 (May 13, 2017)

Wow, those are quite the thing..ies.      I usually just use a small cup or glass, with paper towel to keep them from slipping.  Those are pretty fantastic.


----------



## WVduckchick (May 14, 2017)

Nutridrench! Vitamins. I've had a few, and like Cyn said, when the legs are out front like that, they usually just take a little extra time getting up on those legs. I think it's just their fat butts lol! Vitamins will help, and Nutridrench is the quickest acting.


----------



## hoovesgalore (Dec 8, 2021)

I have older chicks that have leg problems that are just now showing I don't know why someone help!


----------



## Finnie (Dec 8, 2021)

theanimalgal said:


> I have older chicks that have leg problems that are just now showing I don't know why someone help!


Need more information in order to help you.  How old are they? What kind of leg problems? Can you post photos? (And you might get more help if you start a whole new thread just for this.)


----------



## hoovesgalore (Dec 8, 2021)

Finnie said:


> Need more information in order to help you.  How old are they? What kind of leg problems? Can you post photos? (And you might get more help if you start a whole new thread just for this.


there a little over 2 months they've just started having a hard time walking I had one that was doing it and she ended up dying that was really disappointing but now 2 of my other chicks are doing it. I'll try to get some pictures.


----------

